# bearded dragon set up i found



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

just found this..
*Young Bearded Dragon/Rankin Setup (3ft)*






*Product Information* 
Here is a full package, giving you everything you need to keep younger Bearded Dragons or similar lizards that require a 3ft vivarium, and at a saving over buying it separately.

Below is a list of what is included (picture for illustration puposes only, items may look slightly different)

TZW036E - 36x15x18 Woodern Vivairium (flat pack) BEECH
LHR830 - Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 30"
LAS073 - Arcadia Dry Vivarium Fluorescent Controller (Starter) 30"-36"
LHD075 - Exo Terra Sun Glo Basking Spot Lamp 75W
LEH010 - Euro Rep Bulb Holder (ES Fitting)
CMA015 - Microclimate B1 Dimmer Stat 600w
CHE020 - Exo Terra Digital Thermometer
SPS004 - Straw Bedding 4kg
DJB015 - Java Wood Reptile Branch / Large
PZN045 - Zoo Med Orchid With Rock
PLC011 - Lucky Reptile Beavertail Cactus
WHD015 - Exo Terra Water Dish / Large

All of this for £174.99, a saving of £26.29. 
*Price:* £174.99

this is a really good package and cheap, is this everything i need?


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

would there be anything else i need to buy?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

From what i have read the viv will be too small for an adult BD.

I think you will want more like 48 x 24 x 24.

However I have never kept a BD so could br wrong...


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe a food bowl, not to sure about the bedding and you would have to get a larger one at some point. If you could find it in 4ft would be perfect.


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

thay have a 4ft also, and the straw bedding i will change to sand.
*Adult Bearded Dragon Setup (4ft)*






*Product Information* 
Here is a full package, giving you everything you need to keep adult Bearded Dragons or similar lizards that require a 4ft vivarium, and at a saving over buying it separately.

Below is a list of what is included (picture for illustration puposes only, items may look slightly different)

TZV486E - 48x24x24 Wooden Vivairium (ready built) BEECH
LHR842 - Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 42"
LAS074 - Arcadia Dry Vivarium Fluorescent Controller (Starter) 42"-48"
LHD100 - Exo Terra Sun Glo Basking Spot Lamp 100W
LEH010 - Euro Rep Bulb Holder (ES Fitting)
CMA015 - Microclimate B1 Dimmer Stat 600w
CHE020 - Exo Terra Digital Thermometer
SPS008 - Straw Bedding 8kg
DJB020 - Java Wood Reptile Branch / X-Large
PHR005 - Exo Terra Boston Fern Small
PZN010 - Zoo Med Bunch Grass (30cm)
PZN025 - Zoo Med Cryptonihus Bromeliad
WHD015 - Exo Terra Water Dish / Large


All of this for £239.99, a saving of £29.28.

*Price:* £239.99


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

how long can a beardie stay in a 3ft set up?


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

I have just took mine out of a 3ft tank, hes around 7 months old but he only as half a tail so hes a few inches smaller than a normal one.


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

would be cheaper to build one tbh


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

*Price:* £239.99

knock around £100 off that if you buy everything online seperate

*thay have a 4ft also, and the straw bedding i will change to sand.*

i wouldn't use sand for a baby berdie, or a adult one but thats just me, 

*Zoo Med Bunch Grass (30cm)*

no point at 30 cm in a 48 inch vivarium it will look lost, better of buying some large fake plants 

*Exo Terra Water Dish / Large*

i don't use a water dish for mine as MINE don't drink from it and it raises the humidity to much, and for food i just robbed a plate from the kitchen and its only for salad

to be honest, you might be better off buying a viv from people on here

going the woods and getting a good log, peel all the loose bark of and scrubbing it 

the only thing i would buy brand new is the UV buld and dimming stat,


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

*viv for sale*

£140 for all this if ya intrested










except beardie..


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

judy said:


> how long can a beardie stay in a 3ft set up?


Beardies do most of their growing within the first year, so you'd have to upgrade pretty soon. Just buy a 4ft, the 3ft is a waste of money TBH. He should be fine on sand if you're feeding him outside of the tank.


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for the good advice


----------

